# Recording miles on a Turbo on Strava?



## Joffey (3 Jan 2015)

I have just purchased a turbo trainer and want to record my training data into Strava. Now I know eventually I will need a cadence or HR monitor but as I am just starting out I have a cheap wired cycle computer that I was going to use to record time and distance on the back wheel.

Should I be using the distance info on Strava? I know I am not travelling any distance but my bike's wheels are turning and that will cause wear and tear. If anything recording the distance will help me monitor that.

So, if I do a 30 min turbo session and my back wheel turns the equivalent of 10 miles and I cheating Strava by inputting that I did 10 miles or should I just be inputting that I rode for 30 mins?

Thanks!


----------



## uclown2002 (3 Jan 2015)

Fill your boots! I upload miles recorded on my Garmin.


----------



## jack smith (3 Jan 2015)

If you think its miles put it as miles if you think its time put it as time totally up to you  i use both


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jan 2015)

Once uploaded if you click " add a description " you can tag it as stationary trainer .


----------



## uclown2002 (3 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Once uploaded if you click " add a description " you can tag it as stationary trainer .


Mine does that automatically.


----------



## Broughtonblue (8 Jan 2015)

How do you upload miles to strava from a turbo? I use a garmin 800 with a cadence sensor but only seem to to get time and cadence readings, not milage as the unit recognises I've not actually gone anywhere!


----------



## jowwy (8 Jan 2015)

Broughtonblue said:


> How do you upload miles to strava from a turbo? I use a garmin 800 with a cadence sensor but only seem to to get time and cadence readings, not milage as the unit recognises I've not actually gone anywhere!


If you had rear wheel speed sensor also attached, then you would get mileage too


----------



## uclown2002 (8 Jan 2015)

Broughtonblue said:


> How do you upload miles to strava from a turbo? I use a garmin 800 with a cadence sensor but only seem to to get time and cadence readings, not milage as the unit recognises I've not actually gone anywhere!


As above you need a spoke magnet to pick up the speed reading. I disable GPS but not sure whether it is necessary.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jan 2015)

Leavinf gps on is fine as you can tag the ride on strava as a stationary trainer. 

You then get the graphs for temp speed hr cad


----------



## Travs (8 Jan 2015)

The only thing it doesn't count towards is challenges. you do have to get out on the road for that. But you don't have to give a hoot about them if you don't want.


----------



## turbopercy (9 Jan 2015)

I was wondering this as i have just bought a set of rollers


----------



## Travs (23 Jan 2015)

In response to mine or the overall thread?
Mine was tried and tested I think unless the movement can be logged by GPS Strava sees it as a stationery trainer and doesn't count the pseudo-distance. Pity but more than understandable. These are easy miles comparatively - no gradient and no headwind!


----------



## Joffey (10 Feb 2015)

I ended up getting a Garmin 510 with speed / cadence and HR - I turn off the GPS and it records distance. It's a nice bit of kit.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Feb 2015)

Remember that the distance is merely a value as to how many times the rear wheel has turned it does not equate to road miles as the resistance is not necessarily the same.

So it's a pretty meaningless stat.


----------



## Brightski (13 Feb 2015)

Joffey said:


> I have just purchased a turbo trainer and want to record my training data into Strava. Now I know eventually I will need a cadence or HR monitor but as I am just starting out I have a cheap wired cycle computer that I was going to use to record time and distance on the back wheel.
> 
> Should I be using the distance info on Strava? I know I am not travelling any distance but my bike's wheels are turning and that will cause wear and tear. If anything recording the distance will help me monitor that.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it it's your strava account I put mine on..


----------

